# Glove testing



## theflem1 (Oct 9, 2015)

I can't see the ANSI standard for testing, but I hear that if you REMOVE your leather protector to perform a task that 2 things happen:
1) the value of the glove (rubber) is de-rated by one level, AND if you do this the rubber glove must be re-certified by a testing lab::::: 

IS THIS TRUE????

Thanks for your reply


----------



## EM1 (Oct 25, 2014)

If you can't do the task with the leathers on, you cannot do the task energized. OSHA says so.

Insulating (rubber) gloves along with leather protectors must be worn by 269-qualified employees within the Minimum Approach Distance to exposed energized conductors.https://www.osha.gov/SLTC/etools/electric_power/ppe_insulatinggloves_sleeves.html


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

This is OSHA in a nut shell.


https://www.osha.gov/SLTC/etools/electric_power/ppe_insulatinggloves_sleeves.html


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

theflem1 said:


> I can't see the ANSI standard for testing, but I hear that if you REMOVE your leather protector to perform a task that 2 things happen:
> 1) the value of the glove (rubber) is de-rated by one level, AND if you do this the rubber glove must be re-certified by a testing lab
> 
> IS THIS TRUE?


 Half-way true.

There are very limited allowances for working without leather protectors, however, it does not change the insulation rating of the glove. See 1926.97(c)(2)(vii)

If you do you use rubbers without protectors, then you are required to retest the gloves before they can be used again per ASTM D120 and F496. 

They make it a hardship to work without protectors because it's a really bad idea. A single strand of copper could needle right through a set of Class 00s if you're not careful. If you get used to working in rubbers and leathers, it's not that uncomfortable.


----------



## Bogart (Jul 20, 2015)

Don't Forget that OSHA also requires your gloves to be tested before first issue and then every 6 months thereafter by a qualified testing facility. 

OSHA regulation 29 CFR 1910.137


----------

